# Cheap charts for Garmin GPSMAP 76?



## dreamer2010 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there,
Cruising the Florida Cost, we have only used a Garmin GPSMAP 76 for navigation (without additional maps). 
Now we are planning a Bahamas trip and we do need different/more maps/charts. 

We will use a laptop and free software/maps to plan the trip, but we would like to use the Garmin GPSMAP 76 while we are under sails. 

Does anybody know a web page where we can upload maps/charts of the Bahamas for free or little money? (We don't want to buy the expensive GARMIN maps)

Thanks for any hint!

Heidi
Germany


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello!

I bought Garmin G2 Vision charts on ebay for a reasonable price. I did have some hassles with shipping, so if you go this route, be sure to buy from a reputable seller with plenty of good feedback from international buyers. Installed on my GPS (Plug-n-play on my GPSMap 640), they are really awesome!

[edit] P.S. You'll be DOWNloading from the internet, you UPload to the internet.  [/edit]


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

Oops, I guess you can't use G2 Vision charts on that GPS. I think you can use G2 BlueCharts though, and I'm sure you can find them on ebay too.


----------



## dreamer2010 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks! I'll look for them on the internet!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazon sells em too. Only one on e-bay at this time.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the insanity of proprietary charts...for a set of new Garmin G2 Bluecharts for my region, I can pay slightly more and get a whole new GPS with coastal Bluecharts built in.

Insane...what the hell are these device makers thinking? I cant *WAIT* for Google to make them irrelevant with an Android Google Earth layer that is marine charts.


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Updates*

There are hacker sites where you can download street updates for your auto GPS. I didn't see anything for marine charts. I did leave an inquiry though.



night0wl said:


> This is the insanity of proprietary charts...for a set of new Garmin G2 Bluecharts for my region, I can pay slightly more and get a whole new GPS with coastal Bluecharts built in.
> 
> Insane...what the hell are these device makers thinking? I cant *WAIT* for Google to make them irrelevant with an Android Google Earth layer that is marine charts.


----------

